# The best 7 string Tremolo?



## Masadar (Feb 1, 2009)

Well im looking for a tremolo for a 7string im slowly putting together on paper and i need some advice on the "BEST" 7string trem system for it i do d alot of dime bombs and pullback stuff and the floy i currently have WILL NOT stay in tune after doing even just dive bombs and its a licensed floyd rose.

So my question is will all licensed floyds be like that? or can i get higher end models that can handle tons of action and keep theyre tuning?


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 1, 2009)

There are a huge number of licensed Floyds out there, and the quality varies considerably. Some are shit, others are just as good, if not better, than the originals.

It could be that you have a really shitty one, or just haven't got it set it up properly - they are quite finicky, but generally, once they're set up, even the bad ones are relatively bomb-proof.

I'd look at an OFR, Ibanez Edge or ZR, or some other ball-bearing based unit (the metallurgy isn't so critical if the unit doesn't rely on knife-edges for stability).


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

I would recommend a genuine Floyd Rose. The licensed ones vary drastically in quality. However, the real deal one gaurantees pretty much consistent, high quality. You might want to look into a Kahler vibrato too, although there is talk of them not quite returning to pitch. Ibanez also produce some good quality vibratos too. They can be found at "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used

James R


----------



## heffergm (Feb 1, 2009)

Floyd Rose 7 String by GuitarPartsDepot.com


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 1, 2009)

Since you're in Canada, ensure that they don't ship UPS - you'll get bent over and raped dry on brokerage. They nailed me for $95 and I'm still walking with a limp and having nightmares about men in brown shorts.

Learn from my mistake and get it shipped regular post (brokerage is only $5.00 or $6.00) and it'll show up about 3 days later.


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 1, 2009)

To replace a licenced floyd, the ones that are most likely to fit would be an OFR7 or an Ibanez Lo-Pro 7. Both are great trems.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> you'll get bent over and raped dry on brokerage. They nailed me for $95 and I'm still walking with a limp and having nightmares about men in brown shorts.



That's a bit hyperbolic and over graphic, no?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 1, 2009)

The Ibanez Lo-Pro gets my vote, My K-7 never goes out of tune except under maximum duress.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's a bit hyperbolic and over graphic, no?



*Hyperbole* (pronounced /ha&#618;&#712;p&#605;&#720;b&#601;li/ _hye-PER-buh-lee_; "HYE-per-bowl" is a common mispronunciation) comes from ancient Greek "&#8017;&#960;&#949;&#961;&#946;&#959;&#955;&#942;" (meaning excess or exaggeration) and is a figure of speech in which statements are *exaggerated*. It may be used to evoke strong feelings or to create a strong impression, but is rarely meant to be taken literally.

That said, there are no dirty mouths, only dirty imaginations.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 1, 2009)

You cant go wrong with the original floyd rose.


----------



## Masadar (Feb 1, 2009)

Now i now the original floyd uses springs now im just curiouse but can u use trem setters with one or is that something completely difrent?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope, trem setters can be used with OFRs as well (in conjunction with the springs), as can Tremol-nos and D-Tunas .

And I apologise for derailing your thread momentarily back there.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 1, 2009)

What guitar are you talking about? And are you sure you've stretched the strings well enough before locking the nut? Are you sure you haven't overtightened the locking nut? Are you floating the bridge dead parallel with the body?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> What guitar are you talking about? And are you sure you've stretched the strings well enough before locking the nut? Are you sure you haven't overtightened the locking nut? Are you floating the bridge dead parallel with the body?



Read the first post - this is for a guitar he's putting together on paper. It doesn't physically exist yet, so none of these are relevant .


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 1, 2009)

I would personally go for an Ibanez Edge Pro 7 (later on, if you want, you can get the piezo saddles for it) or a Schaller OFR


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 1, 2009)

Kahler wins......flawless victory.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 1, 2009)

If they'd stop being intractable cunts and make one, Parker would be the best 7-string term system.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the ZR(smoothness) and the OFR7(fluttering) with each one bringing something awesome to the table. But my first love has and will always be the Ibanez Edge LoPro.


----------



## Masadar (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i definatly do want piezos on this thing so would that effect which trem i would go with? and would it be esyer to install them befor ei install the trem on the guitar?

And as for the guitar i have with a floyd on it that goes out of tune yah the bridge is floating dead on where it should be and the strings have definatly been stretched and they nuts arent locked to tight the trem with the difficulties is on a BC Rich Jr V from around 2001.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an OFR7 and it never goes out of tune.


----------



## demolisher (Feb 1, 2009)

kahler hands down.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 1, 2009)

Masadar said:


> Well i definatly do want piezos on this thing so would that effect which trem i would go with? and would it be esyer to install them befor ei install the trem on the guitar?
> 
> And as for the guitar i have with a floyd on it that goes out of tune yah the bridge is floating dead on where it should be and the strings have definatly been stretched and they nuts arent locked to tight the trem with the difficulties is on a BC Rich Jr V from around 2001.



If you want piezos you'll need the Ibanez Edge Pro tremolo.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

OFR7 > Kahler > Ibanez
thats it



Emperoff said:


> If you want piezos you'll need the Ibanez Edge Pro tremolo.



not true, OFR7 is easily adaptable to piezo systems


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 2, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> If you want piezos you'll need the Ibanez Edge Pro tremolo.



100% false.
Go look up the Graph Tech Ghost, and, yes if you ask really nicely they will sell you 7 saddles, though they're not selling complete OFR 7's yet.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 2, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Read the first post - this is for a guitar he's putting together on paper. It doesn't physically exist yet, so none of these are relevant .



First of all, thanks for the gratuitous negative feedback. Now if only YOU had bothered to read his first post, you'd know that he's complaining about tuning stability of a licensed Floyd on a guitar he already has. And that's precisely the reason he's asking about licensed Floyds in preparation for his next guitar. So it's certainly reasonable to ask him about his current Floyd-equipped guitar to see if there's anything he overlooked that can affect its tuning stability.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

Panterica said:


> OFR7 > Kahler > Ibanez
> thats it



I dunno dude, i've heard bad things about the Kahler systems, and honestly the design looks stupid... there's too much pressure on the ball end of the string, unless theres something major im missing... id give Kahler a miss 



sevenstringj said:


> First of all, thanks for the gratuitous negative feedback.



Grow up dude.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 3, 2009)

To the derailers....
Chill.

Resume back on topic. Thank you.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 4, 2009)

All derailing sorted out .

I believe the seven string Kahler vibratos have screws that essentially turn them into hardtails, yes? This would be really handy for me, as I love the bridge on the Ibanez MTM2 - a locking vibrato without the vibrato.

Floyd Rose don't offer anything similar to this, no?


----------



## Masadar (Feb 4, 2009)

If the guitar im building is going to have 27 frets on it does that change what bridge can be used?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 4, 2009)

^ Nope.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 4, 2009)

the Graphtech LB63 saddles are NOT a direct retrofit to the OFR7, mike sherman did a thread on this on mg.org, it takes a LOT of milling to get them to fit, as well as mill work to make the slots under the saddle for the piezo wiring to go through. right now it seems the best bet for going piezo is the LR Baggs stuff, though i'm curious if you couldn't mate their piezo elements with a graphtech preamp, that might be something worth checking out.


----------

